# Has anyone received acupuncture for arthritis/did it help?



## crochet lady (Oct 12, 2014)

I am considering this therapy due to chronic bursitis. I am scheduled for physical therapy but just wondered if anyone had been treated with acupuncture. I am at my wit's end with this pain. It really limits my activities; such as swimming, gardening. I miss swimming so much, but unfortunately that really aggravates my hip. Would appreciate anyone's experience with this treatment.


----------



## chic (Oct 12, 2014)

I've never had acupuncture for arthritis, but applaud your decision to go for it. I'd do the same if necessary. I wish you good luck. Keep us posted on how it works out for you.


----------



## crochet lady (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks, chic. I will let you know--that is IF I actually do it. Think I'll give PT a chance first though.


----------



## drifter (Oct 13, 2014)

My mother in law had acupuncture for a number of months for rumatoid arthitis. It gave her temperary relief for up to a  week at a time. It finally got to where it didn't give enough relief to use it. But for most of a year it greatly helped.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

My mother in law also used acupuncture for her arthritis.  She said it helped her a lot with the pain, but eventually she stopped going, not sure of the reasons behind it.


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone had luck eating cherries/drinking cherry juice to help reduce the inflammation of arthritis? I don't mean to highjack the thread or anything, but when looking for natural remedies, it's best to try them all because you never know what might work for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't have any real arthritis issues yet, but I definitely would drink pure unsweetened cherry juice if I did.  I think that's something natural that is certainly worth a try.  Right now I take MSM sometimes, if I had some inflammation that's causing pain, like overworking my back, etc.  It's also good for arthritis pain.  Anyhoo, here's some info on the cherries...https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...hritis-Joint-Pain-and-Gout?highlight=cherries


----------



## nan (Oct 17, 2014)

chrochet lady, I was diagnosed with Bursitis of the hip just a couple of weeks ago after having CT scan and ultrasound of the hip,I have been eating naked ginger and 1/4 teaspoon  ceyenne pepper in a cup of lemon and water twice a day for the pain and I'm sure it has helped,Dr said I could have cortazone injection which I wont have, or physio which I am going to give a try,but Our son who is a Bowtech Practioner,  said rest of the area is the best, when it is painful, which is easier said than done.


----------



## d0ug (Oct 17, 2014)

I have never tried acupuncture but for pain relief from arthritis.  I heard about DMSO and I bought some I tried it on my first victim and got instant relief of pain I ran around the neighborhood helping everyone. I also bought a book about DMSO which explained how many uses there was, surprising. I even had a person who was in arthritic pain for years and found relief in minuets. The FDA will not approve it and have no valid reason except it might harm the drug companies. My father in-law was kick by a mule in his back when he was young and has had back pain continually but with a few treatments he has had no pain he calls it a magical. You can buy a small roll on quite inexpensive. There is some draw backs to it it will drag anything on the skin into the body so wash before putting it on also it has a garlicky smell


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 21, 2014)

I've used acupuncture for arthritis pain, with good results for moderate pain.  It didn't work well when my hip got so bad it had to be replaced, though.  But for moderate pain in other joints, and particularly for carpal tunnel syndrome, it has worked very well.

Acupuncture doesn't hurt, and brings on a very pleasant, relaxed state, BTW.  The needles are teeny-tiny.


----------



## Kitties (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your pain.

I went to accupuncture in my mid thirties for chronic headaches and I believe it helped. Unfortunately the practitioner I went to isn't in practice anymore and I really liked her.


----------

